
Can this be the answer to the Blockchain/Music industry problem? - merkleme
https://medium.com/@lovingyourwork/the-dot-blockchain-music-project-growing-up-in-public-with-your-pants-down-93abf75a2727#.1hoal0zco
======
compil3r
There are a few projects that are trying to tackle the music industry
copyright issues, mechanical rights distribution and also p2p distribution of
Creative Common releases. They all look promising, but none have seem to catch
on a network effect. Early days?

------
Stephen_T
It would appear that once again the music industry is at point of disruption -
whether it's Imogen Heap's Mycelia project or the one mentioned in this
article, something is coming!!

~~~
davidgerard
Imogen Heap's product has, in the nearly a year it's been going, had total
sales of ... $125.

Also, what you actually got was authorisation to download the file (the song
file certainly isn't on that blockchain). This has issues in that DRM still
doesn't work.

All of this is the record industry panicking at no longer controlling the
means of production. _However_ , the big problem with "selling" music is that
the marginal cost of music distribution still approaches zero. Blockchains
won't solve this.

